# eco earth alternative



## Shay (Apr 18, 2012)

hey everybody . i found a good alternative to eco earth. it is actually the same as eco earth but not from the LPS. i got it at country farms. usually a 3 pack brick is something like 8 or 9 bucks but i got a 2 pack brick for 2.99. eco friendly coconut fiber . check it out. if you have a country farms near you go take a look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 20, 2012)

No additives? Id be concerned that it says "Concentrated Seed Starting Mix", but if not thats a good find. Another good reason not to visit the lps

I heard elsewhere that garden stores often sell natural coco coir for dirt cheap, and you are confirming this

Thanks for sharing


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 20, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> No additives? Id be concerned that it says "Concentrated Seed Starting Mix", but if not thats a good find. Another good reason not to visit the lps
> 
> I heard elsewhere that garden stores often sell natural coco coir for dirt cheap, and you are confirming this
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Home Depot and Canadian Tire sometimes carry the larger 2 cubic feet bricks for about $8. I use it all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoomer428 (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha 2 mins too not that time matters also i saw the coco fiber it says it is. Good going finding this looks better than lps stuff anyways


----------



## viper69 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have some left over Eco Earth from a few years ago. I hydrated it once when I first bought it. After that, the remainder I didn't use I kept in a plastic container. Can I rehydrate it again and it will work the same as new? I took a small portion and did this, but it didn't seem to expand or stay as moist. I could be wrong though.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Shay (May 2, 2012)

once it expands and dries out then thats it. but i mean you can still get it moist for whatever you need. and im sure if it was in a sealed cdontainer that nothing could get into it then it would be fine.


----------

